# Strange feelings



## Cobra (Dec 1, 2016)

Hate to even bring up such petty things here as a lot of others have far more troubles and trials than me. I hope all your prayers are answered. Just wanted to ask when you do talk to the man above please add me to the list. Seems the last few weeks have threw everything but the kitchen sink my way. Can"t seem to get a handle on it , kinda like I have the reins on a runaway horse and can't get off.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 1, 2016)

praying... I've been there,  once really bad. The good thing about being in the valley is there's a mountaintop on the other side.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 1, 2016)

Wishing you the best with your travails. 
When I have that feeling, I try to remember, 'there is always someone else who has it much worse than you do...'


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 1, 2016)

BTW- I (and probably others) have found that this is more common when you have a young family on your hands. It does get MUCH better.


----------



## Cobra (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yes there are lots of folks in much worse shape which makes me hesitate to ask for help. Thought I had seen it all over the years but this one sent me to unknown territory. Just knowing others are there helps more than you know.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 1, 2016)

I can't think of many real problems that are not helped by communication with others. 

Also, look forward to something. If you ever have any time to kill down here in Roswell, come trout fish on the hooch with me in my Jon Boat. Spring through summer best...


----------



## Cobra (Dec 1, 2016)

Sounds really good. Not a great fisherman but use to like to try.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 1, 2016)

I can get you hooked up, if not hooked. Check my fishing buddies album.

 I'm looking forward to hunting Dawson Forest again. I've killed too good 8s there, but haven't hunted it during the last four years that I've had my lease in Central Georgia.
Also ready for my 2nd archery bear...


----------



## welderguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Sometimes we get so down we don't even know how to pray(I've been there). But we can be sure, the Spirit makes intercession for us with groanings that cannot be uttered. He is touched with the feeling of our infirmities. He remembers our frame, that we are but dust.
Something that helps me is reading Psalm 18. Notice what happens when David cries out in his distress.(vs6)

My prayers are offered for you brother.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2016)

The Lord does not think your problems are petty. I pray he gives you comfort and relief.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 7, 2016)

We all have trials, during these time draw nigh to God and he will draw nigh to you. When my wife and I started getting justa little closer with God let me tell you.................things hit from all directions. Your choices are to let them get you or you draw nigh unto him and rebuke Satan in Christ name. The devil will try everything possible but if your a child of God he cannot take you but he will use you for other purposes in others lives if you do not rebuke him. Keep your faith and use this time to draw closer. Whatever the situation may be ask the Lord to show you how you can use these problems to let his light shine.


----------



## Cobra (Dec 7, 2016)

j_seph said:


> We all have trials, during these time draw nigh to God and he will draw nigh to you. When my wife and I started getting justa little closer with God let me tell you.................things hit from all directions. Your choices are to let them get you or you draw nigh unto him and rebuke Satan in Christ name. The devil will try everything possible but if your a child of God he cannot take you but he will use you for other purposes in others lives if you do not rebuke him. Keep your faith and use this time to draw closer. Whatever the situation may be ask the Lord to show you how you can use these problems to let his light shine.



Seems as if the Devil has me in his sights. I have been really blessed over these last 59 years but just seems now the hits just keep coming. Have been holding my breath all day, and I know I should not be, wondering what is going to happen today. Everything happens as it is suppose to but I seem to not be able to turn it loose. Guess my weakness is really showing. Thanks again to all the good people on here that care.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been feeling the same way lately. I can truly empathize with you. I even started a thread in the campfire section about being fed up with the rat race. I'm taking it a day at a time, honoring God as much as I can, and praying often. I know deliverance is but a moment away when it's God's appointed time. You'll be in my prayers, brother.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 7, 2016)

Amen Smokey!
You reminded me of this promise:

Psalm 34:19
19 Many are the afflictions of the righteous: but the Lord delivereth him out of them all.

You brothers hold fast. We serve a God who's mighty to save. He neither sleeps nor slumbers.His eyes are upon the righteous,and His ears are open unto their cries.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 12, 2016)

Prayers said for you man. 

Remember, God won't allow anything to happen that we can't overcome. lean on the Lord!


----------

